# To chat about my surgery



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2022)

*My hip replacement is on May 24th, so I will use this spot to document my journey.  I will get a call the day before to tell me what time to go the hospital.  My niece is driving me. Che can come in to get me through check in, but then she will have to leave the hospital until I am out and in my room. Then she can come back.
Luckily, I live very near the hospital..mile and a half or so.  So she can come back to my apartment to wait if she wants. 
Baring something unforseen, I will be released on the 25th.  Julie will be unavailable to pick me up..but one of my friends here told me to call her, as there are a couple people here who said they will draw straws or something to see who wins a chance to bring me home.
We have a wheelchair in the storeroom, so my friend can use it to get me up stairs, and then bring it back down

Today I had to separate my Melatonin and my prescription pain med away, as I have to stop both.  I can take Tylenol.  I have a post op visit on June 7th. By then I will be cleared to drive, so I can take myself.
I will have a Physical Therapist coming out..not sure how often, but probably an hour visit each time. 
I have already been told to walk as much as I am comfortable, but they encourage I have someone with me walking outside, and to wear my "I've fallen and I can't get up button AT ALL TIMES! 

Not surgery related...but I am going out tomorrow (Saturday) to buy my new tv. Many more apps and extras on this for my viewing pleasure during recovery.*


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2022)

Wishing you an easy and smooth surgery experience.  So happy you have Julie helping out and the friends where you live.  Glad you're taking all the precautions with your medications and supplements.  Hope you get a nice TV tomorrow that you really like, you're smart to buy that and get it set up before your hospital visit.  Hugs.


----------



## dseag2 (May 13, 2022)

Ditto on the good wishes!  Let us know what type of TV you buy since we all weighed in, and by all means keep us updated on your recovery.  Fingers crossed for the best possible outcome!


----------



## Jace (May 13, 2022)

Good Luck...and heal fast!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> Ditto on the good wishes!  Let us know what type of TV you buy since we all weighed in, and by all means keep us updated on your recovery.  Fingers crossed for the best possible outcome!


*I will do that on the TV. I will take a picture of it....no worries. you are right. making decision with a little help from my friends.  There is a sweet old guy here who actually presented me a list of brands to look at*


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 13, 2022)

Good luck!


----------



## jujube (May 13, 2022)

Good luck with your surgery, Marie!


----------



## Jules (May 13, 2022)

You’ve got all your ducks in a row.  Many of those ducks are all your friends and Julie.


----------



## win231 (May 13, 2022)

Wishing you the best.
I've never had anything replaced, but I have several friends who have had knees & hips replaced.  They walk very well & don't have trouble climbing 14 stairs when they come to my house for diabetes support group meetings.
They all said the same thing - "Your results depend greatly on your therapy."


----------



## kburra (May 13, 2022)

My wife has two hip replacements and is good as new, vital though you do your re-hab and finish it.


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

10 days to go to prepare Marie, and I'm sure you'll get yourself everything you need to make your recovery more comfortable. 

I know @Warrigal  had succesful Hip surgery, so you may want to pick her very clever brains.. as to what to expect..


----------



## JustDave (May 14, 2022)

Best of luck.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Jackie23 (May 14, 2022)

I hope all goes well with your surgery and recovery.


----------



## WheatenLover (May 14, 2022)

I hope everything goes exceedingly well for you, @Marie5656.


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2022)

Wishing you great results on your upcoming surgery Marie. Looking forward to your updates. Pappy


----------



## Pepper (May 14, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 14, 2022)

I pray that your surgery will go well. May God guide the doctors' hands, make your hospital stay as comfortable as possible and allow you to heal well. We will be keeping up with your progress in this thread.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 10 days to go to prepare Marie, and I'm sure you'll get yourself everything you need to make your recovery more comfortable.
> 
> I know @Warrigal  had succesful Hip surgery, so you may want to pick her very clever brains.. as to what to expect..


Oh, this is not my first rodeo, had the right hip done in 2008, LOL.


----------



## terry123 (May 14, 2022)

Wishing you the best, Marie!


----------



## Sliverfox (May 14, 2022)

Good luck with your  surgery.

A close friend just had back surgery Wednesday,, waiting to  hear  more from her.


----------



## SmoothSeas (May 14, 2022)

healing thoughts and cyber encouragement heading you way...


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2022)

win231 said:


> Wishing you the best.
> I've never had anything replaced, but I have several friends who have had knees & hips replaced.  They walk very well & don't have trouble climbing 14 stairs when they come to my house for diabetes support group meetings.
> They all said the same thing - "Your results depend greatly on your therapy."


win231 is right. Good physio is the way to go. A heated pool is a wonderful way to keep moving when you don't want to put too much weight on the operated leg. Accept pain relief until you no longer need it (3 - 5 weeks after the op)

Keep moving and use a walking aid to prevent falls until you regain stability and balance. 
Learn to walk naturally. Tighten your butt muscles to stabilise the joint.

Be patient. Healing takes time.


----------



## katlupe (May 14, 2022)

Best of luck with your surgery!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2022)

*I would like some input from you.  Julie came over and we went to get my new TV (more on that in another thread)
We were talking about my after care. I am going to have my house cleaner come more often for the immediate weeks following. Twice a month rather than once. Just to make sure I can keep the place clean

Julie's issue is with the fact they are sending me home the next day if surgery goes well.  No in patient rehab. Rehab will come here to my house.  She feels I need to go to rehab, as She thinks I need more rehab.    She also feels that what if I fall down, cant get off toilet or out of bed..etc.  Plus being able to maintain house..even with housekeeper.
Thing is..the DOCTOR does not feel a rehab center is needed as patients tend to heal better at home. I WANT TO GO HOME. And if my medical team is OK then  wha the heck
Plus, I am giving a friend in the building a key. Plus several will take turns coming up to check on me. Also, I have my medic alert button.
I got upset (not hard for me_) and I feel it is up to me and my care team/

I would like some honest, not sugar coated feed back. If you are not comfortable posting public, send a DM*


----------



## Murrmurr (May 14, 2022)

Follow your doctor's instructions - I'm sure he's done a lot of hip replacements - and tell Julie not to worry and that you're on top of it.

Yes, it's totally up to you and your care team! You've got this, Marie. I'm super confident about that.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I would like some input from you.  Julie came over and we went to get my new TV (more on that in another thread)
> We were talking about my after care. I am going to have my house cleaner come more often for the immediate weeks following. Twice a month rather than once. Just to make sure I can keep the place clean
> 
> Julie's issue is with the fact they are sending me home the next day if surgery goes well.  No in patient rehab. Rehab will come here to my house.  She feels I need to go to rehab, as She thinks I need more rehab.    She also feels that what if I fall down, cant get off toilet or out of bed..etc.  Plus being able to maintain house..even with housekeeper.
> ...



I would trust your intuition. And give yourself plenty of time to heal. Don't rush things...

Take care...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 14, 2022)

*Plus, I am giving a friend in the building a key. Plus several will take turns coming up to check on me. Also, I have my medic alert button.*

That's a great idea.

Man, your life is going to be a lot easier after a successful surgery. Good Luck, Dear Friend!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I would like some input from you.  Julie came over and we went to get my new TV (more on that in another thread)
> We were talking about my after care. I am going to have my house cleaner come more often for the immediate weeks following. Twice a month rather than once. Just to make sure I can keep the place clean
> 
> Julie's issue is with the fact they are sending me home the next day if surgery goes well.  No in patient rehab. Rehab will come here to my house.  She feels I need to go to rehab, as She thinks I need more rehab.    She also feels that what if I fall down, cant get off toilet or out of bed..etc.  Plus being able to maintain house..even with housekeeper.
> ...


Marie, you have been through this type of surgery before and I think your common sense along with the doctor's recommendations is good enough.  He doesn't have a crystal ball as to the final recovery outcome, but I think he speaks with experience.

Having the housekeeper in more often is a good idea.  Excellent that your friend has a key too and you have someone to check on you.  The medic alert button is extra security for you too.  I feel that all you're doing is very wise and like you, I would much rather be home for rehab than at a different location.

If I recall, I think this isn't the first time Julie reacted like this.  I don't fault her because she loves and cares for you, but you also have to consider her personality and her reactions with these types of things.  When you first moved there, didn't she want someone coming in daily to help you, and you didn't want or need that?

It is up to you and your care team, Julie needs to give you some credit and respect that.  Don't be too upset with her though, she's a good egg and means well.  Just try to explain if needed, and she needs to accept your decision without giving you grief over it.

We all care about you here and often think of you.  Seems like you have a lot of friends where you live also who care.  Nothing sounds bad or dangerous to me, I'm sure you will be very careful and take it easy.  Sending comforting hugs and love your way my friend.


----------



## Llynn (May 14, 2022)

I'm coming up on the two year anniversary of my hip replacement. I too was sent home the morning after surgery. This was at the beginning of the severe Coronavirus lock down and it was clear they wanted me gone.  I had two visits from a physical therapist while in the hospital and then they gave me a book of exercises and wished me well.   I received no further PT following surgery.

As it turned out, I healed quickly and only used a walker for a couple of weeks. Used a cane for a month and then was able to get around with no assist devices.  I took  pain pills for the first two weeks and then only as needed for a few more weeks. 

My very  best wishes for your complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## twinkles (May 14, 2022)

have a speedy recovery  marie--best of luck


----------



## win231 (May 14, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I would like some input from you.  Julie came over and we went to get my new TV (more on that in another thread)
> We were talking about my after care. I am going to have my house cleaner come more often for the immediate weeks following. Twice a month rather than once. Just to make sure I can keep the place clean
> 
> Julie's issue is with the fact they are sending me home the next day if surgery goes well.  No in patient rehab. Rehab will come here to my house.  She feels I need to go to rehab, as She thinks I need more rehab.    She also feels that what if I fall down, cant get off toilet or out of bed..etc.  Plus being able to maintain house..even with housekeeper.
> ...


I had the same concerns when I drove a friend home after knee replacement surgery.  Her doctor came in the room on her release day & I asked him why they were sending her home when she couldn't stand & was barely conscious.  He said, "We don't want her to get an infection."
That's pure B.S. _ Patients most often get infections in hospitals when doctors don't wash their hands from patient to patient._
The real reason is they want to get the bed available for another paying customer as soon as possible.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2022)

*Thanks all.  Thing is, this all has me second guessing things here.  I weas looking forward to this surgery so I can feel better.  Now I am just a raging ball of worry.  Does not help that my anxiety med is one that I have to stop pre surgery.*


----------



## JonSR77 (May 14, 2022)

You will be fine.  Don't over think it.  Take care.


----------



## Chris21E (May 14, 2022)

I would make sure to have my go-to near,  *Wishing you well Marie....hugs!*


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2022)

I’d trust your doctor, he’s speaking from experience. He does know you live alone?  You have a good plan in place, stick with it.  If you want to appease Julie, go to rehab for a couple of days.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 14, 2022)

Jules said:


> I’d trust your doctor, he’s speaking from experience. He does know you live alone?  You have a good plan in place, stick with it.  If you want to appease Julie, go to rehab for a couple of days.


Yes he does, I am in an apartment building...so many friends I can count on


----------



## Blessed (May 15, 2022)

Well, I was going to tell you not to be afraid but you have already went thru one and know what to expect.  I went thru a hip replacement last year and I was very scared,  The surgery and recovery was like being on a tropical vacation compared to the pain I was in before the surgery.  I had been to doctor so many times for pain before they even looked for the problem.  I have a very high pain tolerance.  It can be a blessing to know what is going to happen and to plan for care you might need.  Sounds like you have it covered and I know you will do very well. I was home the next day. Son stayed with me a couple of days.  I had stocked the house with food and frozen  home cooked meals. He took my big dog home with him for a few weeks. I had a shower chair.   I had groceries delivered the first few weeks. It all went a lot smoother than I thought. At  the least I learned not to be afraid until I have to be.


----------



## Tommy (May 15, 2022)

I too wish you a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.

How does this current rehab procedure compare to the one you experienced 14 years ago?  At that time, did you have inpatient, outpatient, or in-home PT?  How often and for how long?  Have you found out anything more yet about the current schedule for your in-home PT?


----------



## Marie5656 (May 15, 2022)

Tommy said:


> I too wish you a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.
> 
> How does this current rehab procedure compare to the one you experienced 14 years ago?  At that time, did you have inpatient, outpatient, or in-home PT?  How often and for how long?  Have you found out anything more yet about the current schedule for your in-home PT?


Then I was in the hospital 2 days and rehab 7 0r 8,  I got PT and OT in rehab Just PT at home forget how often.. I do not know much about my PT schedule.  I can drive in 2 weeks


----------



## Blessed (May 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Then I was in the hospital 2 days and rehab 7 0r 8,  I got PT and OT in rehab Just PT at home forget how often.. I do not know much about my PT schedule.  I can drive in 2 weeks


I am surprised that they say you can drive in 2 weeks.  I did not drive for about 8 weeks and then only a short distance, less than half a mile.  I had to pass a few walking/stepping things after surgery.  This was done the afternoon of my surgery. I did not have to go to a rehab center.  They released me to go home the next morning.  I had PT come to my home for 3 days a week for 2 weeks.  I was given instruction on doing therapy at home alone.  I did those therapies they gave me twice a day until I was released from the surgeon.  I am still shocked that everything was as smooth as it was.


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2022)

My o/h had hip surgery 2 winters ago .. came home the day after the op. Walked with cane, up and down the halls at first, then through the parking garage downstairs. You know the routine already .. so, you
are going to be fine - especially with all your neighbours looking in on you.

o/h was driving in 2 weeks, and was fine.

All the best, Marie


----------



## MountainRa (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Barbara971 (May 15, 2022)

Sending my best


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Thanks all.  Thing is, this all has me second guessing things here.  I weas looking forward to this surgery so I can feel better.  Now I am just a raging ball of worry.  Does not help that my anxiety med is one that I have to stop pre surgery.*


Hang in there Marie.  As Jon said, don't overthink it....you got this.  You're a strong woman, stay positive, you have a lot of friends behind you wishing for the best.


----------



## Leann (May 15, 2022)

Praying that all goes well for you.


----------



## bowmore (May 15, 2022)

*A Prayer for Complete Healing*

May the One who was a source of blessing for our ancestors, bring blessings of healing upon Marie, a healing of body and a healing of spirit. May those in whose care they are entrusted, be gifted with wisdom and skill, and those who surround them, be gifted with love and trust, openness and support in their care. And may they be healed along with all those who are in need. Blessed are You, Source of healing. Amen.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 17, 2022)

*I got a call earlier today to update some pre surgery info she needed to give.  She said that due to Covid restrictions, they are doing a lot of these just informational things over the phone rather than in person

One thing I asked about was going to rehab for a brief time post hospital release.  I will say that when I was told that I could be released the next day it made me kind of nervous about going so soon.  I want to be more comfortable about my ability to stand and walk comfortably.  
She said that I should talk with my case manager at the hospital when he/she comes to plan my discharge.  I should tell her I will be a bit more comfortable with a brief rehab stay before coming home.  That should not be an issue, the lady said, because of their "Patient First" attitude.  We are the best judge of what we feel we needed..within reason.  
At first I was very much against going to rehab as I will be getting therapies here at home.  There is just so much going on, I am starting to keep a note pad by me to take notes...when on the phone and when I think of things I want to ask.

Do not worry if you do not hear from me for a few days. If I remember, I will log into SF on my phone, so I can send a brief message when I feel better.*


----------



## RubyK (May 17, 2022)

Best wishes for a successful surgery, @Marie5656. Sounds like you are set up for a good recovery. I'll be thinking of you on May 24th and wishing you well.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2022)

*Well. Today I went on my last grocery stock up trip before surgery.  Bought a lot of stuff.  Even though technically I will be clear to drive after 2-3 weeks, not sure when I will have the stamina to do a shopping trip.  Even though I would use a mart kart.
I think I can get through almost two months or more on what I have.  Allowing I will also probably not have a huge apitite at first.

Julie wants me to get meals on wheels..but they are rather expensive per meal, and some of the folks here are not too impressed by it.

Does anyone have something called Instacart in your area?  You set up an account and can have groceries delivered when you order online. You can even pay with SNAP benefits. Or credit card.  Delivery can be as quick as that day, or a set day/time.*


----------



## Kika (May 21, 2022)

I agree with what someone said above. Please don't overthink it.  You have done so much planning, and GOOD planning, everything will be fine.  Whether you decide to go to rehab or not will depend on how you feel after the surgery.
If it is an option, that is part of your good planning.

I personally have never used Instacart, but I know people who have. They are generally satisfied, except when they get something "similar" to what was ordered, but not exact.  That does not happen often, but sometimes.

Relax, deep breaths, you have done so much to help yourself after surgery.
Everything will be fine.  Wish you the best.


----------



## Blessed (May 21, 2022)

We have instacart but I don't use them.  They are expensive here.  They have their own mark up on each item plus the delivery and tip.  

When I had my hip replacement last year I used Walmart delivery.  There was the delivery charged and tip but the cost per product was the same as when I shopped in the store. I put in the order notes to give me a minute to get to the door. The drivers were so nice and placed everything in the front hall so I could take my time putting it away.  They grouped meats, produce and cold things together. I could take care of that first, then rest while putting away the rest. Hope you have one near you.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2022)

*@Blessed . First..I see you are new..welcome.  I never thought of checking into Walmart Delivery. Thanks, If I think I need it I will.  .  But as with the last time I was down for the count, there is always the friendly, neighborhood pizza delivery guy, too.*


----------



## palides2021 (May 21, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well. Today I went on my last grocery stock up trip before surgery.  Bought a lot of stuff.  Even though technically I will be clear to drive after 2-3 weeks, not sure when I will have the stamina to do a shopping trip.  Even though I would use a mart kart.
> I think I can get through almost two months or more on what I have.  Allowing I will also probably not have a huge apitite at first.
> 
> Julie wants me to get meals on wheels..but they are rather expensive per meal, and some of the folks here are not too impressed by it.
> ...


I started using Instacart during the pandemic. There are fees and a tip, and like @Blessed said, they do mark up the item. I also pay a small fee if I want free delivery. Since it's only me (and sometimes son), the time I have saved going, shopping, and coming back, and the cost of gas are well worth it. Also, it's less pressure on my neck because I don't have to carry the groceries.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 21, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well. Today I went on my last grocery stock up trip before surgery.  Bought a lot of stuff.  Even though technically I will be clear to drive after 2-3 weeks, not sure when I will have the stamina to do a shopping trip.  Even though I would use a mart kart.
> I think I can get through almost two months or more on what I have.  Allowing I will also probably not have a huge apitite at first.
> 
> Julie wants me to get meals on wheels..but they are rather expensive per meal, and some of the folks here are not too impressed by it.
> ...


Good that you're stocking up Marie, that will take the pressure off after surgery.  I never used instacart, but I did have some deliveries from my local Kroger supermarket at the beginning of the pandemic, ordered online and paid with credit card.  No contact left at my front step of my home.  I got my orders delivered in a few hours.  Not sure how hey handle apartment type addresses though, I would think they came right to your door.

Thinking of you, good luck with your surgery.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Not sure how hey handle apartment type addresses though, I would think they came right to your door.
> 
> Thinking of you, good luck with your surgery.


*I know from observation here , they deliver the food to our apartments.*


----------



## Pinky (May 21, 2022)

@Marie5656
Daughter & SIL live in a condo, and use Instacart. Their food is delivered to their door. I think there's a "no substitute" option on items. They've been using it since Covid began. I'm not absolutely certain, but after you use it a few times, you may be able to choose your personal shopper. I think that's what my daughter told me. In any case, you get to know who the "good" shoppers are.

Best to you on surgery day!


----------



## Blessed (May 21, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I started using Instacart during the pandemic. There are fees and a tip, and like @Blessed said, they do mark up the item. I also pay a small fee if I want free delivery. Since it's only me (and sometimes son), the time I have saved going, shopping, and coming back, and the cost of gas are well worth it. Also, it's less pressure on my neck because I don't have to carry the groceries.


Be sure to go through your home and make sure everything is safe, rugs, electrical cords, tripping hazards out of the way.  Put things you use up on the counter in the kitchen and bath as you won't be able to bend or lean to get to thinsg.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 21, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *My hip replacement is on May 24th, so I will use this spot to document my journey.  I will get a call the day before to tell me what time to go the hospital.  My niece is driving me. Che can come in to get me through check in, but then she will have to leave the hospital until I am out and in my room. Then she can come back.
> Luckily, I live very near the hospital..mile and a half or so.  So she can come back to my apartment to wait if she wants.
> Baring something unforseen, I will be released on the 25th.  Julie will be unavailable to pick me up..but one of my friends here told me to call her, as there are a couple people here who said they will draw straws or something to see who wins a chance to bring me home.
> We have a wheelchair in the storeroom, so my friend can use it to get me up stairs, and then bring it back down
> ...


Hi Marie.  I'm sending my best wishes for a successful surgery and swift recovery.  I'm curious - one hip or two?  I really don't know anything about hip replacement, but will likely be a candidate one of these years.


----------



## palides2021 (May 21, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Be sure to go through your home and make sure everything is safe, rugs, electrical cords, tripping hazards out of the way.  Put things you use up on the counter in the kitchen and bath as you won't be able to bend or lean to get to thinsg.


Thanks, @Blessed! I've had neck issues for several years now, and have gotten used to certain limitations. Your suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Hi Marie.  I'm sending my best wishes for a successful surgery and swift recovery.  I'm curious - one hip or two?  I really don't know anything about hip replacement, but will likely be a candidate one of these years.


*Hi @Em in Ohio   just my left hip. Had the right one done in 2008.  Basically the issue is the cartilage is gone. The process is that they attach a rod the the side of your leg. Thet do not really remove much, just attach the rod to your leg at the hip.  I know there is more to it to that.
All I know for sure is I will feel a whole lot better.  So will you.  

@palides2021 Yep..been working on the home safety issue.  Had my housecleaning lady help me with that. Removing obsticals and stuff.  I have had a shower chair since I moved in, and put in a grab bar out side the shower.  Also I got a thing around my throne that I grab onto when I stand up.
I have one of those easy lift chairs to help me get up.  I keep my cane near by all the time, even next to bed.  I have my walker too.*


----------



## katlupe (May 22, 2022)

It sounds like you have everything covered for a safe recovery when you get home, Marie.

I have Instacart and use it with my EBT card. In my building I have to go downstairs to meet the shopper at the door. They do not come inside the building (since COVID) now. I like the service though and I subscribed to the express so I only have to pay for the tip and a small fuel charge and service fee (about $2.00).

Good luck with your surgery and recovery.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 22, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Well. Today I went on my last grocery stock up trip before surgery.  Bought a lot of stuff.  Even though technically I will be clear to drive after 2-3 weeks, not sure when I will have the stamina to do a shopping trip.  Even though I would use a mart kart.
> I think I can get through almost two months or more on what I have.  Allowing I will also probably not have a huge apitite at first.
> 
> Julie wants me to get meals on wheels..but they are rather expensive per meal, and some of the folks here are not too impressed by it.
> ...


I've used Instacart since the start of the pandemic.  It is expensive for me (adds about $20-25 dollars to an order), but it is so much easier and I can now afford it since I only order food once a month.  My hip joints don't take well to walking on hard floors.  I agree with those who complain about meals on wheels.  My mother used the service for a while, but the meals did not match up to her home-cooking standards.  She was happier with TV dinners!


----------



## Leann (May 22, 2022)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers for a full and quick recovery for you @Marie5656


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2022)

*Thanks for all the good thoughts.  In response to my question about instacart, I guess I will go for it for a bit.  I have plenty of food to get me a while, did lots of extra shopping.  
But if I need to, at least I will have the option of that or Walmart.
Of course, today a couple of Instacart guys came to deliver which did little to get my trust in them.  The got buzzed into the lobby.  Looked around a bit. Then found the elevators. Another lady was getting on with them She was by the control and asked where they were going. One guy said "I do not know, what floor is 215 on?"   hmmmm....*


----------



## Jules (May 22, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> One guy said "I do not know, what floor is 215 on?" hmmmm....




All our grocery stores do pick up or delivery for a small charge.  I only do pickup and everything has been great.  If there’s an issue, they refund you.  I know that once I got something else by mistake.  Replied online and gave me a refund within a day.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2022)

*Sigh. I, of course, am getting lots of questions from friends and neighbors in my building, I do not mind.  But one lady on my floor is a Debby Downer sort. Always seeing negative. I mentioned I was going to ask my caseworker to look into rehab facilities for me, even for just a few days. I will feel better with a transition of sorts,
Well, then this lady gives me all the stories of her friend, or someone sister who went to a nursing home and never came home. I tried to explain that there is where people go for rehab, and that does not mean you are staying  Nope..if I go to rehab  I am not coming home.
Thank you for your support...I will show you.*


----------



## Blessed (May 22, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Sigh. I, of course, am getting lots of questions from friends and neighbors in my building, I do not mind.  But one lady on my floor is a Debby Downer sort. Always seeing negative. I mentioned I was going to ask my caseworker to look into rehab facilities for me, even for just a few days. I will feel better with a transition of sorts,
> Well, then this lady gives me all the stories of her friend, or someone sister who went to a nursing home and never came home. I tried to explain that there is where people go for rehab, and that does not mean you are staying  Nope..if I go to rehab  I am not coming home.
> Thank you for your support...I will show you.*


My husband was in a rehab after brain surgery for a bleed.  It was great!  He had therapy to get his balance and strength back.  They even had a tent like thing to keep him in bed do he would not try to get up alone.  The staff was wonderful, the food was good and the place was sparkling clean.  If not for them I don't know if I would have been able to bring him home.  

I think it is a good idea for you since you live alone.  You would just need a few days to practice walking, getting in and out of bed (that was a hard one for me) getting your balance back.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 23, 2022)

*OK, friends. I will be arriving at the hospital tomorrow (Tuesday) morning at 8AM Eastern time. Think happy thoughts for me.*


----------



## katlupe (May 23, 2022)

Sending you lots of happy thoughts!


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2022)

Prayers that all goes well, Marie, and rehab will be even better.


----------



## Pinky (May 23, 2022)

You're going to be dancing in no time at all


----------



## Kika (May 23, 2022)

You will feel so much better after this is done.  Both my dad and my best friend had replacements, one a hip, the other a knee, and both said, "I wish I didn't wait so long."  Sending good thoughts to you!


----------



## Lewkat (May 23, 2022)

Prayers that all goes well, Marie and rehab will be a snap.


----------



## Kaila (May 23, 2022)

@Marie5656 

You will be extra loaded with all of our warm hopes and caring, going everywhere with you, Marie!!!

It will be great for you to get this step behind you!

And your recovery will go well, I truly think.  You have been through worse than this challenge, and passed with flying colors!
We will ALL be thinking of YOU!


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *OK, friends. I will be arriving at the hospital tomorrow (Tuesday) morning at 8AM Eastern time. Think happy thoughts for me.*


Definitely going to do that.  Good luck.


----------



## palides2021 (May 23, 2022)

Praying for you, @Marie5656! Hope all goes well and you have a speedy recovery!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Sigh. I, of course, am getting lots of questions from friends and neighbors in my building, I do not mind.  But one lady on my floor is a Debby Downer sort. Always seeing negative. I mentioned I was going to ask my caseworker to look into rehab facilities for me, even for just a few days. I will feel better with a transition of sorts,
> Well, then this lady gives me all the stories of her friend, or someone sister who went to a nursing home and never came home. I tried to explain that there is where people go for rehab, and that does not mean you are staying  Nope..if I go to rehab  I am not coming home.
> Thank you for your support...I will show you.*


Better to avoid those types Marie, they are toxic and no matter how hard you try not to let them affect your mood, they do.  Then you continue to be affected even after they're gone, because what they said hangs over your head for hours, sometimes days.


----------



## Kaila (May 24, 2022)

Thinking of Marie today, with many good thoughts!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 24, 2022)

*It is done yay. Just had dinner.

Wiped out
 Pain 6/10
More tomorrow





*


----------



## Blessed (May 24, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *It is done yay. Just had dinner.
> 
> Wiped out
> Pain 6/10
> More tomorrow*


Sounds like you did very well.  Are you home? Are you going to a rehab center?  The pain will be at it's worse for the next few days.  Once you are able to move around a little it will help.  The main thing is to be careful.  If you are not totally sure you can do something, do not do it. My thoughts are with you, I know it is scary when you are by yourself.


----------



## hollydolly (May 24, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 24, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *OK, friends. I will be arriving at the hospital tomorrow (Tuesday) morning at 8AM Eastern time. Think happy thoughts for me.*


Will be thinking of you tomorrow Marie and sending love and good vibes your way. 


Marie5656 said:


> *It is done yay. Just had dinner.
> 
> Wiped out
> Pain 6/10
> More tomorrow*


Thanks for the update....hugs.


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2022)

All the best in your recovery @Marie5656


----------



## Marie5656 (May 24, 2022)

*Hello from United Memorial Medical Center room 306. Guess what? I am the proud owner of a brand new hip. When the doctor came to chat after he said the old one was a mess.                                  I probably won't be back in tonight, tired and some pain. But wanted to check in.
*


----------



## Pinky (May 24, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Hello from United Memorial Medical Center room 306. Guess what? I am the proud owner of a brand new hip. When the doctor came to chat after he said the old one was a mess.                                  I probably won't be back in tonight, tired and some pain. But wanted to check in.*


I hope you get a good sleep tonight, Marie.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 25, 2022)

Wow! They are working me hard! Last night they got me out of bed several times to use the bathroom!  Again today. Then I had PT. Walked to the door  of my room and back to my chair. I  am tired


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 25, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Wow! They are working me hard! Last night they got me out of bed several times to use the bathroom!  Again today. Then I had PT. Walked to the door  of my room and back to my chair. I  am tired


I imagine you're very tired Marie after all you've been through and are still going through.  Sounds to me like working you hard is a good thing that will bring better results to your full recovery.  Hang in there, hoping it will get better for you soon.


----------



## Jules (May 25, 2022)

Thanks for checking in.  So glad that this went well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 25, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Wow! They are working me hard! Last night they got me out of bed several times to use the bathroom!  Again today. Then I had PT. Walked to the door  of my room and back to my chair. I  am tired


You will be tired for awhile Marie. After all your body has gone through a trauma. I'm glad you feel well enough to keep us updated. I lost track of time...didn't realize you went in yesterday, so didn't pray for your beforehand. Now I'll pray for your to have a successful, speedy recovery.


----------



## Remy (May 25, 2022)

Glad the surgery is over. And you are on the mend. I'm sure therapy isn't easy but is so needed.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 26, 2022)

It is nor almost 4 in the morning. I got up. Nurse Ratchet... I mean Lisa , walked me to the bathroom. I am now sitting in a chair watching Fraiser. I felt I needed to readjust!.
Later the PT is gonna make me walk the halls.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> It is nor almost 4 in the morning. I got up. Nurse Ratchet... I mean Lisa , walked me to the bathroom. I am now sitting in a chair watching Fraiser. I felt I needed to readjust!.
> Later the PT is gonna make me walk the halls.


How's the food?


----------



## WheatenLover (May 26, 2022)

I am glad the surgery is over and you are doing well.


----------



## Kika (May 26, 2022)

I wish you well on your way to full recovery.  Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 26, 2022)

I may be going to rehab later today


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2022)

Thinking of you Marie. Soon you'll be up and dancing!


----------



## Marie5656 (May 26, 2022)

Off to.rehab this afternoon.


----------



## terry123 (May 26, 2022)

Glad things are going well for you, Marie!


----------



## Blessed (May 26, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Off to.rehab this afternoon.


Glad you are taking a few days at rehab. You will be strong when you get home.


----------



## Remy (May 26, 2022)

Let us know how the rehab place is going.


----------



## dseag2 (May 26, 2022)

Great to hear from you, Marie, and glad things are progressing well!  Enjoy that new TV when you get back home!


----------



## hollydolly (May 29, 2022)

How are you Marie?... not heard from you in several days..hope all is well


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 29, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> It is nor almost 4 in the morning. I got up. Nurse Ratchet... I mean Lisa , walked me to the bathroom. I am now sitting in a chair watching Fraiser. I felt I needed to readjust!.
> Later the PT is gonna make me walk the halls.


_"Nurse Ratchet... I mean Lisa"  _Okay...this made me chuckle.   Keep on pushing Marie. You got this. Heal and feel well.


----------



## katlupe (May 29, 2022)

Thinking about you, Marie. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Chris21E (May 29, 2022)

*So happy you got through the first half, we are here for you Marie...*


----------



## Marie5656 (May 29, 2022)

Remy said:


> Let us know how the rehab place is going. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> OneEyedDiva said:
> ...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 29, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Hello from United Memorial Medical Center room 306. Guess what? I am the proud owner of a brand new hip. When the doctor came to chat after he said the old one was a mess.                                  I probably won't be back in tonight, tired and some pain. But wanted to check in.*


Yay!


----------



## Leann (May 29, 2022)

You are such a strong person, @Marie5656. So happy for this good news!


----------



## Blessed (May 29, 2022)

I know you are anxious to get home.  I know I was, I did not have to go to rehab.  My son and grandson stayed with me a couple of days.  It gave me time to get my strength back.  I was also able to figure out how to move around safely.  I am glad you went to rehab to have a little extra attention before you were on your own.  
When you get home just go slow, do all your exercises, get plenty of rest.  You will be back to your normal self in no time.


----------



## Trish (May 29, 2022)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2022)

I am very glad to see you giving us your update, here today, Marie.

I am certain you will be very glad to go home on Tuesday, which I am sure they will agree to, as well!
Hang in there.  _Home Sweet Home, very soon!  _


----------



## Remy (May 29, 2022)

Tuesday! I sure hope so.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2022)

I had PT today. I walked and marched. Even almost hopped. Baby steps


----------



## Della (Jun 1, 2022)

Great going, Marie!  I learned one thing when I went through rehab after I busted my leg -- if you tell them you're thirsty, you get to stop and rest while they go get you some water.

Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 1, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> I had PT today. I walked and marched. Even almost hopped. Baby steps



thanks for checking in.  I've been wonderin' how you've been progressing?  sending cyber encouragement your way...


----------



## JonSR77 (Jun 1, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> I had PT today. I walked and marched. Even almost hopped. Baby steps



Hope you are doing well Marie! 

Please take all the time you need to heal well and properly.

Don't let them push you into doing too much, too soon.


Trust your own intuition about your own body. They don't have a crystal ball and there is no way they can understand your body in the way you can.

Take care now.


----------



## Kika (Jun 1, 2022)

It sounds like you are doing awesome!  Sending good vibes and happy thoughts your way.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2022)

It's great to see your update messages here, Marie!


----------



## Chris21E (Jun 1, 2022)

Wonderful...


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 2, 2022)

Rehab day number 1,083. Sitting in community room with a group of old guys. Program on RV is *who killed Tupac #. Like anyone knows who he was. I think they need to read the audience better


----------



## Jules (Jun 2, 2022)

Marie, when are they releasing you.  I thought the original plan was just a few days stay.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 3, 2022)

Looks like release ma be delayed. After a fit of sneezing and throwing up the damn bug found me. Going to a private room


----------



## MickaC (Jun 3, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Looks like release ma be delayed. After a fit of sneezing and throwing up the damn bug found me. Going to a private room


Oh, Marie, so sorry......i wonder where you got that bug......the hospital maybe.....what a bummer. .
TAKE CARE. Get well soon.
Thinking of you.
Get rid of that bug, and do your magic in rehab.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 3, 2022)

Very sorry you got sick now, Marie.  
Take good care and get better very soon!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 3, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Oh, Marie, so sorry......i wonder where you got that bug......the hospital maybe.....what a bummer. .
> TAKE CARE. Get well soon.
> Thinking of you.
> Get rid of that bug, and do your magic in rehab.


I think was bugging here. A couple people caught it.  I am being a bit selfish .in a d


MickaC said:


> Oh, Marie, so sorry......i wonder where you got that bug......the hospital maybe.....what a bummer. .
> TAKE CARE. Get well soon.
> Thinking of you.
> Get rid of that bug, and do your magic in rehab.


I think I got it here. Some one else has it. Not sure how long it incubates. Been here a week.  Texted my sister in law to get a test. She visited yesterday
 And she in her 80s


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 3, 2022)

Darned bugs - I'm so sorry.  Please know that you are in my thoughts!  Hugs, Em


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 3, 2022)

Get Well Soon!


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2022)

Take care, Marie. Hope you get better quickly


----------



## Leann (Jun 3, 2022)

Oh no, Marie. I hope you have a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Jules (Jun 3, 2022)

The only positive in this is your location. They can look after you.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2022)

One of my day aides was surprised to see me in my new room. Thing is. Except for a bit of chest congestion and I puked a it I thought I had o other symptoms. But I had a sore throat too.

Cannot figure out how it got in because all visitors get tested. Staff too.
But I am glad for my virtual visits on the Internet. You all do not need to wear a mask around me. Lol


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 4, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> One of my day aides was surprised to see me in my new room. Thing is. Except for a bit of chest congestion and I puked a it I thought I had o other symptoms. But I had a sore throat too.
> 
> Cannot figure out how it got in because all visitors get tested. Staff too.
> But I am glad for my virtual visits on the Internet. You all do not need to wear a mask around me. Lol


Ah Marie - that's the rub.  I tested negative one day after close contact with my grand-daughter, who said she was having an allergy attack.  Ho hum - It was covid that she freely shared with the rest of the multi-generation family.  She probably had it days before any symptoms and was able to spread it, even when testing negative at the time.  That's the issue - timing.  While you might have the virus, it might not be sufficient at the time of your test to give a positive reading - but it can still be spread to others.  I'm really hoping you can shake this quickly!  Already being in the hospital _should_ help.


----------



## Remy (Jun 4, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Looks like release ma be delayed. After a fit of sneezing and throwing up the damn bug found me. Going to a private room


Covid? I hope not. I'm so sorry. I want you back home ASAP. I know that's what you want also.


----------



## Chris21E (Jun 4, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Looks like release ma be delayed. After a fit of sneezing and throwing up the damn bug found me. Going to a private room*


*Oh No...One reason to avoid medical anything. Hope you recover soon,  hugs Marie*


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2022)

Chris21E said:


> *Oh No...One reason to avoid medical anything. Hope you recover soon,  hugs Marie*


If I just overheard correctly, it seems like I am looking at another 5 days here.


----------



## Chris21E (Jun 4, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> If I just overheard correctly, it seems like I am looking at another 5 days here.


*Time to read War and Peace, time will go by faster. Hang in there Marie, I did go to the beach and stayed in a beautiful hotel that made my recovery less stressful... This too shall pass *


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 4, 2022)

Marie, I've been reading all the messages here, and like everyone else, wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 4, 2022)

The official high point of my day. An aide got me a glass of ice and I broke into a bottle of. Pepsi.  I see a commercial here somewhere


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 4, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> One of my day aides was surprised to see me in my new room. Thing is. Except for a bit of chest congestion and I puked a it I thought I had o other symptoms. But I had a sore throat too.
> 
> Cannot figure out how it got in because all visitors get tested. Staff too.
> But I am glad for my virtual visits on the Internet. You all do not need to wear a mask around me. Lol


My doc was anxious to get me home from the hosp ASAP, worried I'd catch a certain virus. It spreads around fast at hospitals and stuff because sometimes someone will forget to change their gloves or mask or forget to use the sanitizer, and whatever. Bottom line, though, is it's impossible to contain because it's airborn.

Take care, Marie


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 4, 2022)

So sorry to hear of the delay, but am glad surgery is over.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 5, 2022)

I have been thinking of you, @Marie5656 

I hope you are not feeling terrible, and that you will kick the bug very soon, and head home, to begin to put this entire episode behind you!

It's such a shame that you got sick, at the rehab place.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 6, 2022)

Getting unstitched today. Here until I see doc. Had to reschedule my follow-up visit because... plague.  Sigh


----------



## Trish (Jun 6, 2022)

@Marie5656 Sorry to hear you haven't been well Marie.  I guess all you can do is try and relax and hope they won't keep you in too long.  Take care. x


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 6, 2022)

Thanks for keeping us posted! Hopefully, you will feel better soon!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 6, 2022)

Getting unstiched later today. Few more days in before I go home


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2022)

Newly clean head    oh could not uploaded pic. But got hair wash today. First since before surgery


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 7, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Newly clean head    oh could not uploaded pic. But got hair wash today. First since before surgery


I'll bet that feels great!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2022)

A bit of cabin fever coupled with frustration kicked in today. I WA working on standing and walking. She said I was doing great. I asked what the protocol was for going home.  She said I needed to safely get around my apartment.  OK Fair enough.
So, do we go out there or what?   Nope. We just decide it.  So I asked how there will know if my home is safe for me if they do not go there?.  Don't know answer to that..


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 7, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> A bit of cabin fever coupled with frustration kicked in today. I WA working on standing and walking. She said I was doing great. I asked what the protocol was for going home.  She said I needed to safely get around my apartment.  OK Fair enough.
> So, do we go out there or what?   Nope. We just decide it.  So I asked how there will know if my home is safe for me if they do not go there?.  Don't know answer to that..


So you can just make stuff up about your house, right?

"All pathways are [this] wide, and my sink is [this] high, cabinets are [within range], the toilet's [like so] - oh yeah, this is going to work out great!!"


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 7, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> So you can just make stuff up about your house, right?
> 
> "All pathways are [this] wide, and my is not sink is [this] high, cabinets are [within range], the toilet's [like so] - oh yeah, this is going to work out great!!"


Worth a thought. Lol.  Thing, my place is very disabled friendly considering it  is not officially accessable. High seat and grab bars around throne. Grab bars in shower. Shower chair. Clear walkways. Easy lift chair. I keep my walker near by at all times. Life alert button and phone always in reach


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 7, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Worth a thought. Lol.  Thing, my place is very disabled friendly considering it  is not officially accessable. High seat and grab bars around throne. Grab bars in shower. Shower chair. Clear walkways. Easy lift chair. I keep my walker near by at all times. Life alert button and phone always in reach


There ya go! You don't even have to lie.


----------



## Jules (Jun 7, 2022)

@Marie5656  Originally you weren’t going to go to this rehab place and then you changed your mind.  Do you think you needed the extra care?


----------



## Blessed (Jun 7, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Worth a thought. Lol.  Thing, my place is very disabled friendly considering it  is not officially accessable. High seat and grab bars around throne. Grab bars in shower. Shower chair. Clear walkways. Easy lift chair. I keep my walker near by at all times. Life alert button and phone always in reach


Do you have a rubber bath mat in the shower so you will not slip getting out? I have an extra large and long so I don't ever have to put my feet on the tile.  You also need a safe bath matt to step out and dry on.  Avoid walking with wet feet on the bathroom floor. I am lucky my toilet is right outside the shower.  I can step out on the rug, turn and sit on the toilet to dry.  You might need a chair in the room to sit on if you have a large room.  You don't want to take any chances that might cause a fall.


----------



## Remy (Jun 8, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> A bit of cabin fever coupled with frustration kicked in today. I WA working on standing and walking. She said I was doing great. I asked what the protocol was for going home.  She said I needed to safely get around my apartment.  OK Fair enough.
> So, do we go out there or what?   Nope. We just decide it.  So I asked how there will know if my home is safe for me if they do not go there?.  Don't know answer to that..


I wish they would do a home visit if you were to be OK with it. Some rehab places do. Are you doing alright or are you getting the feeling they want to keep you for the rehab?

Yet on the other side of this, you don't want to go home until you are absolutely ready and comfortable to do so.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 9, 2022)

Jules said:


> @Marie5656  Originally you weren’t going to go to this rehab place and then you changed your mind.  Do you think you needed the extra care?


At first I was stubborn and thought I didn't need rehab. Now I am glad I came.  Sadly the covid I caught is keeping me here longer than anticipated. Had to suspend some therapy.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 9, 2022)

Yet another fine side effect of Covid. On my second or third day of diarrhea. I have been drinking so much water to stay hydrated I feel I can swim home


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 9, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Yet another fine side effect of Covid. On my second or third day of diarrhea. I have been drinking so much water to stay hydrated I feel I can swim home


Oh Marie, I'm so sorry.  Covid seems to take a real toll on us older folks.  I'm glad you are hydrating, though.  It IS very important.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 18, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> At first I was stubborn and thought I didn't need rehab. Now I am glad I came.  Sadly the covid I caught is keeping me here longer than anticipated. Had to suspend some therapy.


I've been gone for awhile on a camping trip Marie, so sorry to hear you got Covid, I hope the side effects weren't too severe.  Just what you needed.  Glad you're using a walker and coming along on your threapy.....hugs.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 19, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been gone for awhile on a camping trip Marie, so sorry to hear you got Covid, I hope the side effects weren't too severe.  Just what you needed.  Glad you're using a walker and coming along on your threapy.....hugs.


Doing better.  My niece brought my good walker from home. The one I use every day.  I was stuck in my room for 10 days, just got out last week. Can do more walking and therapy now.
I did tell the therapists they did well with me, considering the limited space of my room. One said they had to do it often with residents here during Covid


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Doing better.  My niece brought my good walker from home. The one I use every day.  I was stuck in my room for 10 days, just got out last week. Can do more walking and therapy now.
> I did tell the therapists they did well with me, considering the limited space of my room. One said they had to do it often with residents here during Covid


It's good to hear how you are doing, Marie!  
Very nice you have your better walker to use, now too.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 19, 2022)

@Marie5656 I know you must be going stir-crazy and can't wait to get back to your friends.  Good to hear you are better, and I'm sure it will be no time before you are home.  I hope you have been enjoying your True Crime channels!


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 20, 2022)

Great news to hear you're out of the room some!  Hope you're home soon.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 20, 2022)

@Marie5656 

Marie, it sounds as though you are doing well after your surgery .. sorry about your bout with Covid.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 20, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> @Marie5656 I know you must be going stir-crazy and can't wait to get back to your friends.  Good to hear you are better, and I'm sure it will be no time before you are home.  I hope you have been enjoying your True Crime channels!


No True Crime here, but finding a lot online to keep me busy.  Here I watch hours of Bar Rescue on Paramount


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2022)

*Official last entry in this diary. I am home!!!!*


----------



## Jules (Jun 30, 2022)

Yay!


----------



## Kika (Jun 30, 2022)

Congratulations!! Great News!  There is no place like home.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2022)

At last!


----------



## Remy (Jun 30, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Official last entry in this diary. I am home!!!!*


Best news!!! I'm so glad you are out of that place.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *Official last entry in this diary. I am home!!!!*


That's great Marie, so happy for you!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 30, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> Yet another fine side effect of Covid. On my second or third day of diarrhea. I have been drinking so much water to stay hydrated I feel I can swim home


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 30, 2022)

Patricia said:


> I hope you feel better soon.


Yes, it lasted several days, but I am better now


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 30, 2022)

Onwards and upwards, Marie.
So good to hear that things are better now.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2022)

Enjoy your home and friends, @Marie5656 .


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2022)




----------

